# Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb​*
So manchmal muss ich bei mancher Meldung bei meiner Medienbeobachtung dann doch leise - und auch nachdenklich - grinsen.

So wie bei der folgenden Nachricht des WDR:
http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/angler-vermeintlicher-kupferdieb-100.html

Hier löste ein Angler in der Nacht zu Donnerstag (11.05.2017) einen Polizeieinsatz aus, und zwar weil er in der Nähe eines Hagener Stahlwerkes an der Ennepe am Angeln war.

Der Wachdienst des Stahlwerkes dachte an einen Kupferdieb und verständigte die Polizei.

Die dann auch gleich mit mehreren Streifenwagen anrückte, den Angler um- und dann zur Rede stellte wegen Kupferdiebstahl.

Gut für den Angler:
Er konnte glaubhaft machen, kein Kupfer zu klauen, sondern nur zu angeln...

Schlecht für ihn:
Er besaß keine Angelerlaubnis, im Volksmund ein "Schwarzangler", und es erwartet ihn eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei..

-----------------------------------------------​
Ich stelle mir jetzt gerade vor, ein Aufseher hätte die Polizei um Hilfe gerufen, weil er vor Ort einen Schwarzangler vermutet hätte..

Wären da auch gleich mehrere Streifenwagen angerückt um den zu umstellen und das abzuklären?

Fischwilderei/Diebstahl auf der einen Seite, wo viele Aufseher erzählen, wie sie von der Polizei oft alleine gelassen werden, wenn sie konkrete Hilfe anfordern....

Auf der anderen Seite nur der Verdacht von Kupferdiebstahl (nicht Mord, nicht Terrorismus, nicht Gewalt - eigentlich nix anderes wie Fisch klauen beim Schwarzangeln), und es rückt die Polizei gleich in Mannschaftsstärke aus.

Etwas weniger Panik bei Kupferdiebstahl und etwas mehr Hilfe für Aufseher/Kontrolleure könnte man sicher da mal diskutieren..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fruehling (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Selbstverständlich!

Demnächst wird bei jedem Ladendiebstahl ein SEK angefordert... |supergri

Kupferdiebstahl an passender Stelle ist fast immer eine Art von Bandenkriminalität mit entsprechendem Schaden - oft in Höhe vieler tausend Euro - da kommt der gemeine Schwarzangler nunmal nicht mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

wenn man gleich von Bandenkriminalität ausgeht wenn man "EINEN" verdächtig aussehenden Mann sieht...

Da können sich zukünftig aber viele Angler auf Besuch von einem SEK gefasst machen..

Welcher (auch reguläre) Angler sieht denn nachts am Ufer nicht verdächtig aus ??

Wenn aber ein Aufseher/Kontrolleur in einem konkreten Fall Schwarzangeln um Hilfe bitten würden, wären die SEKs vermutlich alle bei verdächtigen "Kupferdieben" unterwegs ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Demnächst wette ich darauf, daß Du dich mit Verhältnismäßigkeiten schwer tust. 

Angler - Ufer - Stahlwerk - Handy - Schmiere Stehen - Kleintransporter - 3-4 Tonnen Kupfer - Schaden: Tausende Euro

Angler - Ufer - Schwarzangeln - Schaden: Paar Eurofuffzig

Markiere den Unterschied mit Edding!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Muss Polizei also nur kommen, wenns um genügend Kohle geht?

Interessantes Rechtsverständnis...

Um das auch klar zu sagen:
Polizisten selber können in den seltensten Fällen was dafür, wenn in fast allen Bundesländern für den Dienst draussen am Bürger zu wenig Personal da ist, die kritisiere ich nicht


----------



## oberfranke (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Demnächst wette ich darauf, daß Du dich mit Verhältnismäßigkeiten schwer tust.
> 
> Angler - Ufer - Stahlwerk - Handy - Schmiere Stehen - Kleintransporter - 3-4 Tonnen Kupfer - Schaden: Tausende Euro
> 
> ...



Der Meinung schließe ich mich voll an. 

Nachdem es in Deutschland fast schon unmöglich ist auch nur etwas größere Mengen Kupfer ohne Herkunfstnachweis zu verkaufen. Sind die meisten Kupferdiebe organisierte Banden die das Kupfer ins Ausland verschaffen. 
Kurz gesagt. Organisierte Kriminelle.  Kupferschrott bis zu 4,50€/Kg 
Mit Schwarzangeln- Fischwilderei  zu vergleichen - da fehlt die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Der Kleinsünder war sowas wie Beifang. Auch bei der Polizei wird angestrebt nach der Verhältnissmäßigkeit  die Kräfte einzusetzen. 
Da ist der VERdacht auf Kupferdiebstal nun mal ne andere Liga als Fischwilderei/Schwarzangeln.


Hätte genauso ein hormongesteuertes Duett ♂ ♀sein können. 
Halt richtig blöd gelaufen- die Augen von dem Schwarzangler hätte ich nur zu gerne gesehen.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Polizei muß grundsätzlich kommen, wenn es darum geht, die Interessen von Einzelnen zu schützen - je nach zu erwartender Schadenshöhe und/oder der Gefahr von Personenschäden kanns halt dauern. Man kennt das evtl. von Unfallbagatellschäden im Straßenverkehr.

Das war aber gar nicht die Eingangsfrage, bzw. Feststellung. Hierbei gings ja vielmehr darum, daß die Polizei im konkreten Fall gleich in Mannschaftsstärke, also mit mehreren Fahrzeugen anrückte, was sehr wahrscheinlich nicht geschah, weil man davon ausging, daß in der Nähe eines Stahlwerks edelmetallhaltige Fische geschwarzangelt werden.


Dazu eine kleine Anekdote, die ich mit einem Angelkollegen vor ein paar Jahren in NL erlebte: Malerischer Vorort einer Großstadt, tolles Gewässer, trotzdem keine Fische an dem Tag - Angelzeit: 1 Stunde. Bei der anschließenden Abfahrt zu einem anderen Spot intensivste Kontrolle durch Zivilsheriffs, die keinen Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit ihres Tuns ließen, also alles, inkl. Auto, genaustens inspizierten und dabei immer eine Hand am Holster bereit hielten.

Nachdem sich die Situation ein wenig entspannte und wir ins Gespräch kamen, stellte sich heraus, daß das alles vor dem Hintergrund regelmäßiger Einbrüche in diesem Vorort geschah. Anwohner sahen uns beim Fischen zu und hatten Angst, daß wir nur so tun und dabei ausspionieren, wo sich der nächste Einbruchdiebstahl wohl besonders lohnt.


Zurück zum konkreten Fall: Ist in diesem Stahlwerk bereits ein paar Mal, vielleicht sogar im größeren Stil, eingebrochen worden, heiligt der Zweck nunmal die Mittel. Einen Zusammenhang zu den oft lausigen Kontrollen schwarzangelnder Zeitgenossen sehe ich nicht und wäre in oben beschriebener Form selbstverständlich völlig unverhältnismäßig - darum gings.


----------



## FlitzeZett (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Mal aus polizeilicher Sicht gesagt...

Man schickt immer das was man zur Verfügung hat - warum? Damit die Kollegen sicher sind

Was heißt das nun bei einem Schwarzangler oder Kupferdieb?

Der Kupferdieb lässt seine Beute zurück und flieht meist. 

Der Schwarzangler wird meist überrascht, weil er nicht so einen ausgeprägten Fluchttrieb hat. Bzw sich ja meist sicher fühlt. (Sonst wäre der Schwarzangler wohl auch weg gewesen)

Um einen Flüchtigen zu verfolgen oder vorher einen solchen Bereich zu umstellen, da benötigt man halt mehrere Streifen. 

Da vergleicht man aus polizeilicher Sicht halt zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.

Ein anderes Thema ist die Personalstärke auf einem Revier. 
Hier Hagen - da wird es mehr Kollegen geben als zB bei mir auf dem Land. Ich selbst fahre mit 2 Streifen in einem Gebiet wo ich von Norden nach Süden oder Ost nach West jeweils 1 Std brauche.

Wenn allerdings die Meldubg bei uns auf das Revier käme - Schwarzangler und Kupferdiebe - dann würde zuerst der Kupferdieb angefahren. Der Schaden dort ist halt höher anzusehen als beim Schwarzangler. Die Verpflichtung beides zu verfolgen haben wir ja grundsätzlich per Gesetz. Aber man muss dann einfach abwägen


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Aber Kupfer brauch man doch immer als Angler. Z.b. für neue Blinker


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> Aber Kupfer brauch man doch immer als Angler. Z.b. für neue Blinker


----------



## Fruehling (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

*LOL*


----------



## fischbär (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Kupferdieb: wer weiß ob er wirklich allein ist. Evtl. bewaffnet. Schwarzangler: allein fast immer harmlos.

Aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, dass evtl. der Wachschutz die Situation eskaliert hat. Also Stille-Post-Prinzip. Wachmann sieht verdächtige Person: hat Angst etwas zu übersehen und deswegen gefeuert zu werden: geht zum Chef: oh, da am Ufer LAUERT eine GESTALT in TARNKLAMOTTEN rum und verhält sich extrem VERDÄCHTIG. Chef: könnte es ein Kupferdieb sein? Klar! Alles ist möglich. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist er nicht allein. Seine Komplizen sind vielleicht schon auf dem Werksgelände. Und die Tarnklamotten, wahrscheinlich sind  sind die bewaffnet. Da gehen wir nicht selbst raus, da rufen wir gleich die Polizei.
--> aufgeregter Anruf bei der Polizei: Wir vermuten dass Kupferdiebe bei uns auf dem Gelände sind, eine verdächtige Person lauert neben dem Zaun, in Tarnklamotten, möglicherweise bewaffnet.
--> Tada, schon ist er da der Polizeieinsatz.
Ich wurde Gründonnerstag nachts um 23 Uhr an einer eintlegene Elbebuhne von 3 Polizisten mit der Hand an der Waffe aufgestöbert, als ich da geangelt habe. Sie würden jemanden suchen. Wäre aber nicht gefährlich, nur nicht ansprechen. Würde so aussehen wie ich.
Dann kam noch ein weiterer Kleinbus voller Polizisten und ein Hubschrauber. Möglicherweise war das also alles eine Aktion um einen entlaufenen Patienten aus der Psychiatrie einzufangen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Ok, alles berichtigte Einwände.
Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal froh sein, dass da einer von den Fischräubern geschnappt wurde?

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand beklagt, wenn er bein Barschangeln nen Meter-Hecht hat landen können?

Vielen Dank an die Polizei!


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Da werde ich jetzt jeden Angler als potenziellen Goldwäscher melden...


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Da werde ich jetzt jeden Angler als potenziellen Goldwäscher melden...



 das blinkert sich ja auch ganz gut


----------



## FlitzeZett (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Thematik Hand an der Waffe - Polizei Grundausbildung bei jeder Kontrolle zuerst Hand an die Waffe. Warum? Keiner kann in sein Gegenüber rein schauen

Also egal wo was und warum kontrolliert wird


----------



## fischbär (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwarzangler statt Kupferdieb*

Nichts gegen die Praxis, ich bin kein Polizist und kenne mich nicht  wirklich aus, aber das klingt mal wieder echt deutsch. Wir brauchen eine  Regel! 
"Bei jeder Kontrolle"
Anstatt die Polizisten auf das  wichtigste zu sensibilisieren, die Situation, kommt man mit einer fixen  Regel. Was soll es bringen, wenn man eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern  kontrolliert, die Hand an die Pistole zu nehmen? Außer dass man sie  verschreckt und evtl. ihre Kooperationsbereitschaft verliert. Hingegen  gibt es sicher Situationen, wo man die Pistole mal schon lieber ziehen  sollte.
Die amerikanischen Behörden haben dazu ja einiges an Studien  gemacht. Geholsterte Pistolen sind vollkommen nutzlos gegen motivierte  Angreifer, die weniger als ein paar Meter entfernt sind. Bevor man auch  nur einen Schuss abgegeben hat, hat einen ein Angreifer mit Messer  tödlich verletzt. Man gibt dem Beamten dadurch nur ein falsches  Sicherheitsgefühl, was ihn evtl. das Leben kostet. Wäre schöner zu  hören, dass man die Leute so ausbildet, wie es für ihre und die  Sicherheit der Gesellschaft am sinnvollsten wäre.


----------

